# how good is tata indicom internet card(pcmcia port)



## tanmay_rajvanshi (Jul 17, 2006)

hi i have purchased hp dv5200tx(a very good laptop)
please tell me how is how good is tata indicom internet card(pcmcia port)
does it keep connected or gets disconnested continuosly
is it worth taking for 3,300 with 3 months unlimited surfying


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 17, 2006)

stay away from tata.


----------



## __Virus__ (Jul 17, 2006)

TATA Suxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amit_at_stg (Jul 17, 2006)

i am using reliance PCMCIA Card, i bought it for 6.5k, but not it is avlble for 4.5k, the speed is good and i get a constant connectivity (but u need to continously ping)


----------



## tanmay_rajvanshi (Jul 17, 2006)

so what do u suggest is reliance card bett


----------



## casanova (Jul 17, 2006)

yup, say tata (bye bye) to TATA. They suck. Use Reliance instead, they r cheaper than Tata. Also they provide better speeds than Tata.


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 18, 2006)

Make sure you have a PCMCIA slot. Newer HP Pavilion comes with both PCMCIA and Expresscard slots. I couldnt find any info for the 5200tx. Express card is not backward compatible and as such there are no data card solutions from tata/reliance/EDGE based cards. So check before buying one. Moreover didnt you get the Reliance data card offer on the purchase of the HP laptop? The scheme is usually free data card on three months of freedom plan commitment (650Rs, 1Gb Data transfer). It turns out to be a costly affair getting the data card separately, I would prefer using a cellphone with datacable instead of a datacard.


----------



## Ajatshatru (Jul 18, 2006)

Tata is asshole but reliance is good


----------



## tanmay_rajvanshi (Jul 18, 2006)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> Make sure you have a PCMCIA slot. Newer HP Pavilion comes with both PCMCIA and Expresscard slots. I couldnt find any info for the 5200tx. Express card is not backward compatible and as such there are no data card solutions from tata/reliance/EDGE based cards. So check before buying one. Moreover didnt you get the Reliance data card offer on the purchase of the HP laptop? The scheme is usually free data card on three months of freedom plan commitment (650Rs, 1Gb Data transfer). It turns out to be a costly affair getting the data card separately, I would prefer using a cellphone with datacable instead of a datacard.



no that scheme is over now
yes it has pcmcia slot
ok then i will use a cellphone with data cable
thanks


----------



## plsoft (Jul 18, 2006)

i don't know whether they are good or not, since i haven't used any of them, but this month's PCWorld Indian edition has given it the best buy option.

Here is the review score:
                                                     Score\Price\Warranty
1. Tata Indicom Data                           69 \ 6,495 \ 1 yr
2. Hutch GlobeTrotter Edge                   64 \ 8,000 \ 2 yrs 
3. Reliance Infocomm R-Connect            57 \ 6,500 \ 1 yr


----------



## shakti (Jul 18, 2006)

I think U should Go With Relience


----------

